# parts of photos goes orange-canon 70d problem!!



## Varcy (May 8, 2014)

guys, help!....about a month into my canon 70d I started to get this partly orange photos. At first i thought that they were just wb issues but noticed that they would only appear at random parts of my photo. I would see them like large orange lined smudges horizontaly...i neglected it, and it went away after two shots. problem solved.

But after 2 months with me, it came back again!!what?!! Im not sure whats causing this and ive noticed that it only happens when i picture with some flourescent lights. There would be times when at lv and i would half click i could then see the linear brown lines at my screen

So what can you say about this? Help help help (gonna add pictures)


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2014)

If you are referring to the banding on photos when shooting in an environment with florescent light, then try to shoot it with a slower shutter speed and see if the problem goes away.


----------

